# Ibanez RG1570 stripping and refinish project!



## jordanky (Mar 14, 2011)

My good buddy Ryan, aka *Necropolis*, stopped by and dropped his Ibanez RG1570 off to me at work today and told me to rip it apart and strip it. We were either going to stain/clear it, or swirl it, depending on what the basswood underneath the Liquid Metal Red paint looked like. Anywho, onto some pictures.

As any good surgeon would do, I had to take some pictures before I got into the project. This is a very odd finish. It's almost like Rhino Liner, but it's much softer and thinner (obviously!) and it actually came off very easily.















I had to take a picture of Ryan's Prestige with all of his cousins, haha





Where did the body go?





I sanded on it and got the majority of the paint off. I was extremely shocked to see this grain pop out from under the paint. It looks a lot like Swamp Ash and it's probably one of the better looking pieces of basswood I've seen. The sealer is next to be knocked off there which is a total PITA, which are the yellowish spots still on there.














That's all I've got for now. I will definitely update with more pictures as I get more done.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 14, 2011)

Uh... so I'm confused


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 14, 2011)

AHH so the neon green S is all done??
and love refinishes, easily one of my favorite parts of this site!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 14, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> AHH so the neon green S is all done??
> and love refinishes, easily one of my favorite parts of this site!



Yessir, you can see the final pictures of my S in this thread!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...49302-n-paint-d-lime-green-ibanez-s520ex.html


----------



## Thep (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to see that purdy piece of basswood stained and cleared!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 14, 2011)

Thep said:


> I'd love to see that purdy piece of basswood stained and cleared!



I'm working on it! We aren't really sure what the finished product will be. I still have to get all of this impossible sealer off of it, lol


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 15, 2011)

Now to save for some Bare Knuckles


----------



## jordanky (Mar 19, 2011)

I got it completely stripped by about 2am this morning, haha










So far, I've gotten three coats of Tung oil on it. I'm going to put a couple more coats on and then let it dry, shoot some black inside all of the cavities and hopefully have it back together tomorrow evening.


----------



## MaxStatic (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 21, 2011)

I cant wait to play it


----------



## jordanky (Mar 24, 2011)

Done as of today!


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 24, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Mar 25, 2011)

That came out great! I wish more companies sold natural guitars without gaudy figured tops.


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 25, 2011)

I promise that it looks so much better in my hands right now


----------



## astm (Mar 25, 2011)

wow!!! just awesome!!! This will show something to all of those who say that basswood looks terrible


----------



## Cogito (Mar 26, 2011)

gorrrrgeous man.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 26, 2011)

Was that a clear perspex RG body in the case?






Where'd you get that?

*Well I thought it was funny...*

Veneer! +1


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 26, 2011)

It was a custom ordered clear prestige only one known to exist, actually two the other belongs to james bond 

btw i thought your post was funny


----------



## jordanky (Mar 27, 2011)

It has a case fur veneer haha


----------



## Thep (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks so much better! Good work!


----------



## Urethane (May 20, 2011)

jordanky said:


> I sanded on it and got the majority of the paint off. I was extremely shocked to see this grain pop out from under the paint. It looks a lot like Swamp Ash and it's probably one of the better looking pieces of basswood I've seen. The sealer is next to be knocked off there which is a total PITA, which are the yellowish spots still on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey jordanky, I'm at this exact stage with my RG2550E (had someone with equipment take it down to sealer coat for me). What sanding tools/grit did you use to get the final sealer off and ready for oil?


----------



## jordanky (May 20, 2011)

Hey dude, I nailed the entire guitar with 60 grit through the color, primer, AND sealer coats, straight to bare wood. Then, I hit it with 120, on to 220, then 320, and finished it off with 400. Next, I put a few coats of tung oil and buffed with 0000 steel wool and it smoothed out nicely. The sealer was the biggest bitch of all and took the longest. 

I think MaxStatic has this guitar now, maybe he can post some more pictures of it or give you feedback on how the finish is.


----------



## Urethane (May 20, 2011)

Awesome...thanks!


----------



## asher (May 20, 2011)

Very nice job. I know this got bumped it, but it lets me ask: is that some stain on the fretboard I see, or is the rosewood just coming out darker in those pictures? I did almost exactly this to my 7421 which had a good looking veneer underneath and I used Fiebing's on the fretboard.. and it just kept coming black off into my hands.


----------



## jordanky (May 20, 2011)

asher said:


> Very nice job. I know this got bumped it, but it lets me ask: is that some stain on the fretboard I see, or is the rosewood just coming out darker in those pictures? I did almost exactly this to my 7421 which had a good looking veneer underneath and I used Fiebing's on the fretboard.. and it just kept coming black off into my hands.



Probably because I took every one of the progress pictures with my HTC Evo, and the assembled pictures, I shot with a Canon EOS Rebel XS (I think) and they are much better quality.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 21, 2011)

matching headstock now!!!!!


----------



## jordanky (May 22, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> matching headstock now!!!!!



That'd be cool, but the guitar is quite far away from me now, haha


----------



## MrMcSick (May 22, 2011)

That would be rather difficult since the headstock is maple and the body is basswood. You could veneer it but I'de just leave it like that.


----------

